# Pennine Way



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 1, 2008)

I've harboured an ambition to walk the Pennine Way since I was a nipper and would love to start making a start on this project.

Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## mattie (Oct 1, 2008)

I've no advice to offer I'm afraid, although I can tell you I rode along part of it as a mountain bike route a few weeks back and the views were lovely.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 1, 2008)

When do you want to do it I'll tag along if I can (work and you permitting)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't know yet....will probably do it in stages...


----------



## soulman (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll be walking some parts of the Pennine Way this weekend. Can't wait to get out there


----------



## Bingo (Nov 21, 2008)

Where's the common starting point to do the full whack? I'm from Calderdale so know a few parts of it pretty well. I've always wanted to do it, is it advisable in winter?


----------



## Nikkormat (Nov 22, 2008)

A good place to look for advice would be www.outdoorsmagic.com. There is a busy forum there.

I think the official start point is The Nag's Head pub in Edale, Derbyshire. Good beer but crap food.

From what I remember (I've never walked it myself but I plan to in the next year or two), it's about 260 miles. Depending on your fitness and how hard you want to push yourself, it could take anything from two to four weeks. Don't be tempted to carry too much kit. Light is best.


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah, the Nag's Head is the official start which is convenient given that you can get there on the train from either Manc or Sheffield (yeah I agree good beer). Given that I don't live so far from here I've walked the first couple of stages a few times on day walks and in all weathers. 

I'd love to do the whole thing, really hope I don't keep saying that and never actually doing so. Would do it in May though; long days and fewer crowds than summer. Problem with winter walking is the short day, it got dark about 4 up here today. But you do get snow, Black Hill and Kinder are amazing in the snow. Most of the paths have been paved (for good or ill) so you can go pretty quick. 

You could do a two day part of the way if you started in Edale, stayed overnight at Crowden then did Black Hill and ended up on the A62 where you walk/hitch to Marsden only 3 miles down the road. That way you could get to the Way by train (to Edale and then from Marsden), not having to leave the car in one place while you end up in another. And that's all on 1 OS map.


----------



## Bingo (Nov 23, 2008)

did Marsden to Littleboro last year, 12 miles walkin in a cloud! Hehe


----------



## soulman (Nov 24, 2008)

Not done the full walk but saturday I did the Dufton Round, a 10 mile circular walk that takes in some of the Pennine Way. Was mighty cold and quite challenging, but well worth it.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 26, 2008)

I've always found the food in the Nag's Head to be quite nice!

Altho saying that, I have only eaten in there after walking for a good few hours so maybe I just don't care what the food is like!


----------

